# NEW YORK | St. Vincent’s Development (The Greenwich Lane) | 5 Bldgs & 5 Towhhouses | U/C



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*The Greenwich Lane:*
http://www.thegreenwichlane.com/overview.php











*Condos at old St. Vincent's site fetch $3,500 PSF*

*Seventy-five percent of the apartments at the 200-unit condo complex is under contract at prices averaging about $3,500 per square foot, according to developer Bill Rudin
*http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20150218/REAL_ESTATE/150219857/condos-at-old-st-vincents-site-fetch-3500-psf




> While debate rages over whether a glut of ultrapricey apartments looms over the city’s surging residential market, one of New York's biggest landlords is prospering mightily.
> 
> Rudin Management, developer of the Greenwich Lane, a 200-unit condo complex rising on the site of the former St. Vincent’s Hospital in the West Village, *announced that as of this month 75% of the apartments at the project were under contract.* The news comes a little over a year after launching sales.
> 
> ...



*



“Ninety percent of our buyers are domestic, and 70% are New Yorkers,” Mr. Rudin said. “It’s mostly been New Yorkers who see the value of this development.”

Click to expand...

*Imagine that! 90% are domestic buyers paying $3,500 psf. Who needs oligarchs? Lol.

Honestly, If I had the cold hard cash!!! This most probably would be my 1st pick as well. Yes… even more than the Supertall towers I luv so much. I just love the area. Just my .02.

Cheers


----------



## Skylimitone (Mar 17, 2007)

02.24.15






















































Townhouses








tectonic


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://fieldcondition.com/blog/2015/8/5/greenwich-lane


----------



## yankeesfan1000 (Aug 11, 2010)

This turned out quite well. I love the inclusion of townhouses as well, wish more developers did that.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I could have sworn there was another thread for this because I posted in it several times.


----------

